# Kingston NY Fall Model Train Show October 29th 2017



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Fall Event this year is Sunday October 29th. New vendors Great food, Hudson Valley large scale club, UC Lego club, Saugerties N Scale club Newburg O/HO and others this year for display's. Test Track and some really good deals along with 3 Estates being liquidated HO/O Scale and G. and a ever growing presence of large scale deals, 2 NEW LGB Collections being sold as well as a Huge G scale custom built 9 Stall wooden round house with LGB track and custom built pit and Turntable for a very low price, Train doctor on staff, and Raffles all day long along with free give aways. Show is filled up vendors wise and we are selling spaces outdoors again. See ya there......


Kingston N.Y. Model Train and Railroad Hobby Show. Murphy Midtown Center, 467 Broadway. Sunday, March 19th 2017 10:00am-4:00pm. Adults $7.00, kids under 12 $2.00. 11,000 sq.ft. Operating layouts, dealer, vendor tables. Largest model train and hobby show in Ulster County.


http://kingstontrainshow.com/
Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

